# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  It finally happened

## FollowTheSun

So after a long shift at work I was sitting in bed knitting a sock and watching TV, and I had Noodle sitting in my lap. Everything was great and then suddenly I felt something warm. I looked down and she had taken the biggest crap of her little snakey life right on my leg, and it slid down and made a nasty pile on my freshly washed sheets... Which are now in the wash, again. And then she looks at me almost she's proud of herself! And when I immediately stood up and tried to return her to her enclosure, she resisted with all her little might  and didn't want to go back in. So that was evening. How was yours? 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-23-2019),_dakski_ (01-23-2019),_Dianne_ (01-24-2019),_Jus1More_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

haha omg that's terrible

I basically chilled after school today and now im in a sad/clingy mood so yeah  :Sad:

----------


## FollowTheSun

> haha omg that's terrible
> 
> I basically chilled after school today and now im in a sad/clingy mood so yeah


I get it. I was, and I'm ashamed to admit this, watching an episode of Real Housewives of New York when all of this happened. But having a snake take a crap on your lap pretty much get you out of the sad clingy mood pretty quickly. Highly recommended hahaha

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-23-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

I've had mine pee on me but no poop YET. LOL

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

> I get it. I was, and I'm ashamed to admit this, watching an episode of Real Housewives of New York when all of this happened. But having a snake take a crap on your lap pretty much get you out of the sad clingy mood pretty quickly. Highly recommended hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


can't be worse than cat teeth puncturing your skin tho lmao

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> I've had mine pee on me but no poop YET. LOL
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


I swear it was the absolute biggest poop she has ever done in her whole life. I noticed this morning she was "full" but didn't think about that as I was hanging out with her because she's never pooped on me before. It was a good lesson on how random life is, and how you just learn to laugh sometimes because what else can you do?

I'm still waiting for noodle to Musk on me as I've been warned that rat snakes do.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Yea I've heard about musking...
Uuuggghhh


> I swear it was the absolute biggest poop she has ever done in her whole life. I noticed this morning she was "full" but didn't think about that as I was hanging out with her because she's never pooped on me before. It was a good lesson on how random life is, and how you just learn to laugh sometimes because what else can you do?
> 
> I'm still waiting for noodle to Musk on me as I've been warned that rat snakes do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## Bluedevil0584

Well I guess I will throw in my good news from last night...I recently upgraded my year old BP from a 20 gallon tank to a 36X18X18 exo terra a few days ago and she has been hiding in her hide every since I put her in her new home.  She has always been an awesome eater and last night was feeding day and she didn't disappoint!  As soon as I got close to her cage she was already poking her head out and bam she took her first meal in her new home like a champ!  That made my day!!!

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-23-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

Spent last night building this water feature. 

https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...art-frog-build

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-24-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-23-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

This is what it looks like right before a 1400 gram BP takes a big dump... he tried to get my husband's keyboard, but we spotted it just in time to hold him over a trash can.



I've only gotten pooped on by BPs out of the cage.  And only musked by my 2 king snakes.  
Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-23-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

> I get it. I was, and I'm ashamed to admit this, *watching an episode of Real Housewives of New York* when all of this happened. But having a snake take a crap on your lap pretty much get you out of the sad clingy mood pretty quickly. Highly recommended hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


It was karma

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I swear it was the absolute biggest poop she has ever done in her whole life. I noticed this morning she was "full" but didn't think about that as I was hanging out with her because she's never pooped on me before. It was a good lesson on how random life is, and how you just learn to laugh sometimes because what else can you do?
> 
> I'm still waiting for noodle to Musk on me as I've been warned that rat snakes do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


"Some days we're the pigeon...other days we're the statue"   :Wink: 

I've never had a snake take a dump on my bed before, that's a big inconvenient cleanup!   :Surprised:   Hindsight:  good idea to check snake for bulge above cloaca when you 
first take them out for handling...then you know whether or not to proceed, or at least put an old towel under them.  I haven't been dumped on very often, but by far 
the most "memorable" was a rosy boa that was sweetly snuggling inside my shirt for a while...all of a sudden she poo'd down my back!  -thanks so much!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Your noodle may never musk you....that's a sign of stress & yours is very comfortable with you, so you might have to live without that "experience"... :Snake:   It's really 
NOT all that common for c/b rat snakes to musk.  If they do, there's something wrong with your handling techniques, slow down.  It's more common with hatchlings.

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## Jus1More

Yep! Been there and it stinks!!! I used to have a banana bp that used to pee on me every so often when handling. The very first time he peed on me and it soaked the t-shirt I was wearing, as well as the pillow case on my bed...He had such a good aim..little bugger!!  :Giggle:  :Giggle:

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-23-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (01-25-2019)

----------


## dr del

I had a good black silk shirt once. No longer.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-24-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (01-25-2019),_MissterDog_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I had a good black silk shirt once. No longer.


May your shirt rest in peace... :Tombstone:

----------

dr del (01-25-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (01-25-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Id say that its a matter of time before everyone experiences this at least once.  I do check for the bulge before their vent, but sometimes theyre sneaky.  My poop experience was with one of my corns, in my lap.  Yuck.  Ive only been musked once by a captive snake, a rescued juvenile burm that got startled by my dog.  I didnt realize shed come into the room, snake saw her, struck in her general direction, and musked like a mad man.  That was the single most terrible smell I have ever encountered.  :Puke:  Ive been musked several times by wild black snakes that I was relocating.  Their musk smells like burning rubber, which still isnt as bad as that burm.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-24-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (01-25-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

> Spent last night building this water feature. 
> 
> https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...art-frog-build
> 
> Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


Dude, you really are a jack of all trades!

----------


## Skyrivers

> Dude, you really are a jack of all trades!


I am smarter than I look 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> I am smarter than I look 
> 
> Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


I can't see you but I'll take your word for it.

----------


## artgecko

Fun... I learned this lesson while handling my carpet python a couple years ago.  Now I don't do any prolonged handling unless the snake has very recently pooped.  :Smile:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (01-25-2019)

----------

